# Openmosix 2.6? :?

## Tobey

I recently reciveded a few P2 and was wondering when it was possible to see the 2.6 openmosix-sources comming or would it be a better idea to go with a different distro which already offically support it.  :Question: 

----------

## zecora

I am also wondering this question, Because I to also have a bunch of P2s.

----------

## geforce

I updated my portage today and look:

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/openmosix-sources/
> 
> ChangeLog                            openmosix-sources-2.4.30-r2.ebuild
> 
> Manifest                             openmosix-sources-2.4.30-r3.ebuild
> ...

 

It's going to be good since kernel 2.4 give me some troubles with my intel SATA controller.

----------

## Duck Man

I see that it is ~M which i guess is a good thing... I have been thinking of starting to build a cluster myself and didnt really know where to start and I stumbled across Openmosix on accedent... But I am using a 2.6 kernel right now and dont like the idea od going back to 2.4... And I used no single periods...  :Razz: 

----------

## ericcartman

~M means that openMOSIX is hard masked, and most of the time this means that the ebuild is likely to break some configurations.

So be careful when you merge it  :Wink: 

----------

## uprooter

Im running openmosiex-kernel-2.6.12-r577. Which is ~M

The system is running fine. And no configuration brakes.

The Problem Is that user-land tools are not avialble for 2.6 yet.

So it done't really work. in fact. it's useless now.

I guess this is why the openmosix 2.6 is hard masked.

----------

## Redeeman

i'd wish it was ready for use, i got a bunch of computers ready to deploy openmosix on, but i want 2.6

----------

## Gestalt73

I'm getting kernel panics in the recieving node when attempting to migrate a process.  I've tried this using both the ebuild and manually patching a generic 6.9.12 kernel.  I grew tired of crashing my real boxes so I've been messing with it under vmware, and every time I attempt to migrate a process (the ones that can migrate) the process dies on my end, and the recieving box has a spectacular kernel panic that requires a hard reset.

I've enabled all of the logging options, and here's what I get on the sending side:

```
[OMBUG] comm_recv: got -32 of 8

deputy communication died.

[OMBUG] comm_connect: failed to connect

[OMBUG] task_local_send: error

[OMBUG] task_local_send: failed
```

Nothing is logged on the recieving node that I can see.

----------

## Gestalt73

I tried an earlier kernel and patchset and am able to migrate processes manually (2.6.11.570).

However whenever I attempt to call the process "home" it is killed.

dmesg on home node:

```
HOME detected

[OMBUG] comm_recv: got -32 of 4096

[OMBUG] mig_do_receive: failed

[OMBUG] task_local_bring: failed

[OMBUG] comm_recv: got -32 of 8

deputy communication died.
```

dmesg on the remote node:

```
[OMBUG] remote_handle_user: unexpected type [110]
```

----------

## neuron

just out of curiosity, is it possible to mix 64bit openmosix and 32bit?

----------

